# New Autotrail Chieftain if not precisely Level door Jams



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Problem came to light during our trip to the Dordogne. We were on a rather lumpy pitch (though nothing extraordinary) and when we eventually got the 'van level the door had jammed in the frame making it very difficult to open. We moved to another part of the pitch that was more level and the door returned to normal operation. We then went to another site and the same thing happened. On returning back to the UK I had a closer look at the door. I rolled back the rubber cover on the inside of door frame. Here I found that a significant number of screw heads holding the door frame against the body had sheared off. I also noticed that a very small gap seems to have opened up between the body panel on the lock side of the entrance door and the fridge cabinet side wall. Anyone have experience of this ? - can give advice? 

I'm quite alarmed. Surely the chassis should be able to withstand uneven ground and not twist but I suppose that's what must have happened but the pitch was not that uneven. Some of the roads I've been down are worse!! 

Obviously it's booked in with the dealer


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have found a similar thing when parked unevenly in that the door latch sometimes won't work properly. Level ground and it is ok again!

I am a bit concerned you found sheared screws as I wouldn't have the nerve to undo the rubber etc.

Would get your dealer to look at it as there shouldn't be shered scres etc.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: New Autotrail Chieftain if not precisely Level door Jam*



Bacchus said:


> Problem came to light during our trip to the Dordogne. We were on a rather lumpy pitch (though nothing extraordinary) and when we eventually got the 'van level the door had jammed in the frame making it very difficult to open. We moved to another part of the pitch that was more level and the door returned to normal operation. We then went to another site and the same thing happened. On returning back to the UK I had a closer look at the door. I rolled back the rubber cover on the inside of door frame. Here I found that a significant number of screw heads holding the door frame against the body had sheared off. I also noticed that a very small gap seems to have opened up between the body panel on the lock side of the entrance door and the fridge cabinet side wall. Anyone have exerience of this - can give advice?
> 
> I'm quite alarmed. Surely the chassis should be able to withstand uneven ground and not twist but I suppose that's what must have happened but the pitch was not that uneven. Some of the roads I've been down are worse!!
> 
> Obviously it's booked in with the dealer


hi there somethings wrong some where, somethings obviously flexing the door frame worryingly,

good luck hope its nothing too serious


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you not use levelling blocks? Surely a levelled van wll not have this problem. If the floor is level in both directions then there cannot be any stress on the door frame.
The only thing that can then cause distortion is raising a rear wheel without raising the other wheel on the same axle. If you need to use ramps on one wheel, always ensure that it is a front wheel as the independant suspension is designed to cater for diagonal loads.
Gerry


----------



## Spooky_b329 (Jan 24, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about what wheels the chocks get put under, during normal driving the chassis will be subjected to much more stress than you could achieve with 100-200mm high levelling blocks.

I expect the screw heads have sheared whilst driving, (still unacceptable obviously) and you've only noticed after using uneven pitches.


----------

